# Once bitten movie soundtrack 1985



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember the movie and liked it. Try google for a start.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

PM sent your way


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

*Once Bitten*

I found the album online, and burned a copy.....if you give me yr address, will mail you one.


Spookmaster


----------

